# Hammock tent?



## marktaylor99 (May 3, 2012)

A friend and I backpacked for a night last weekend and used hammock tents for the first time. Does anyone else here use one? Someone let us borrow two 'Hennessey Hammocks'. I slept well in it and it seemed to be cooler than a tent since it was off the gorund and could catch the breeze and I didn't put up the rain fly. 
How cold can you go in one? 40 degrees? I can't imagine being in one below freezing with a decent wind. I'd end up and ice cube.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 3, 2012)

I have an Eno double deluxe! Gotta get one of these!     http://gear-report.com/how-to-make-a-diy-camping-hammock-underquilt-from-a-sleeping-bag/


----------



## G20 (May 6, 2012)

I've slept in my ENO as low as the upper 20's, and was quite comfortable, until I climbed out of my sleeping bag in the morning.  The key to warmth is the sleeping bag, in my opinion.  My sleeping bag is rated at 30 degrees, and I was fully dressed, in fleece and with Smartwool socks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 6, 2012)

I use a Grand Trunk. No problems so far and not near as pricey as Hennessey !!


----------



## DEERFU (May 7, 2012)

I do and love it! Check this site out for info: http://www.hammockforums.net/forum/?


----------



## Georgia Hiker (May 15, 2012)

I went hiking the other day with a hennessey for the first time as well. It seemed super comfy, except for the cold. I only had a sheet between me and the hammock and was close to miserable. I was going with the hammock to shave weight so I really didnt want to bring a sleeping bag as well. I am a little cold natured so that was a factor in 60 degree weather. My buddy is a little more 'insulated,' so he slept like a baby in his.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2012)

Georgia Hiker said:


> I went hiking the other day with a hennessey for the first time as well. It seemed super comfy, except for the cold. I only had a sheet between me and the hammock and was close to miserable. I was going with the hammock to shave weight so I really didnt want to bring a sleeping bag as well. I am a little cold natured so that was a factor in 60 degree weather. My buddy is a little more 'insulated,' so he slept like a baby in his.


I thought about a hammock to shave weight also. I've never been backpacking without a sleeping bag though. What kind of clothing were you sleeping in? If you had to take more clothes to stay warm I guess you might as well take a sleeping bag.


----------



## coachrollo (May 17, 2012)

Down underquilt is the trick. Some of those guys in hammock forum sleep in 17 below and stay warm


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 18, 2012)

coachrollo said:


> Down underquilt is the trick. Some of those guys in hammock forum sleep in 17 below and stay warm



Yeah, there is a guy on there named Shug that lives in Minnesota. I've watched some of his videos on You Tube where he was sleeping in cold weather.


----------



## General P (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 4 hammocks from different makers and use the every time I camp all year long.  The hennesy's are by far the best.  The reason is they have a ridge line in place that lets you lay flat.  You can literally lay on your side like a bed.  And they come with tree straps, a tarp, and built in bug net.  I'm telling you don't make the same mistake I did.  By buying cheaper hammock's .  Yes they are cheaper but after you add a ridge line , some tree straps , a tarp and a bug net their not cheaper.  

As far as the cold I've slept down to 17 deg in mine.  The trick for me without the crazy price of those underquilts is to use a thermarest mattress. { You can also use a cheap wal mart blue camping pad. } I place my sleeping bag in the hammock.  { I have the side zip model I suggest you get one too. }  Then unzip the bag and stuff my thermarest  mat into my sleeping bag.  Get in the bag, laying on top of the mat and zip up.  The mat will keep you insulated from the cold under you.  I use it all year, but in the summer you can make due just having the mat in the hammock with you. When it get's hot you can just slide off of it.


----------

